

Show HN: Created this for Syrian news. How could I improve it? - apclark
http://syriapolicy.com/

======
cup
Its clean and simple really, for what you're trying to do I think its pretty
good.

If you had the means and time it might be interesting to have a full screen
map of Syria which tracks news stories and events in real time, so you can
watch the map and see things unfolding as you watch. That might be difficult
though or outside of the scope of what you're trying to do.

Good work though.

~~~
apclark
Thanks cup! I could start by categorizing article by the province they
reference, then display them on a map as you hover over a province.

